# Was bringt eine Netztwerkkarte?



## Speedi (6. März 2009)

Guten Abend!

Der Titel dieses Threads sagt's eigentlich schon:

Was bringt eine Netzwerkkarte im Gegensatz zur Netzwerk-Schnittstelle des Mainboards?
Können Netzwerkkarten schneller sein?
Oder sind sie nur eine "Erweiterung" für Mainboards, die keinen Netzwerk-Anschluss besitzen?

Würe mich mal interessieren! 


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## HollomaN (6. März 2009)

die frage würde mich auch interessieren.

also ich würde sagen das der geschwindigkeits vorteil von einer netzwerkkarte zum onboardnetzwerk sehr gering ist. wenn er nicht sogar gleich ist.

ich selber habe keinen unterschied gemerkt. man sieht ihn höchstens auf papier. kaufen würde ich mir keine mehr. sei denn es kommt die ultimative netzwerkkarte die alles in den schatten stellt, dann könnte man es sich überlegen.


----------



## affenhirn (7. März 2009)

also wenn man sich eine billige netzwerkkarte kauft sitzt auf denen meistens der gleiche 
chip wie auf dem mainboard also denk ich dass man da fast die gleiche Leistung hat


----------



## rebel4life (7. März 2009)

Es kommt immer auf die Karte und den Verwendungszweck an, OnBoard Karten belasten gerne mal die CPU wenn man viele Verbindungen hat (Server für irgendwas), eine gute Netzwerkkarte von z.B. Intel kann da Vorteile bringen, aber im Privathaushalt ist sowas eigentlich nicht erforderlich. Ein anderes Argument wäre die meist bessere Treiberunterstützung, aber heutzutage stellt auch das meist kein Problem mehr dar.

->Privat lohnt es sich nicht, für z.B. einen Server schon.

Eine Netzwerkkarte die etwas bringt kostet gut 40€, aber das heißt nicht dass die für z.B. 10€ absoluter Müll seien.


----------



## jaeo1994 (7. März 2009)

Also die hier soll tatsächlich schneller sein (is aba auch nicht so billig) Netzwerkkarte PCI Killer NIC 10/100/1000 Preistipp.de: Netzwerkkarten


----------



## rebel4life (7. März 2009)

Die Killer NIC bringt fast nichts. Da ist z.B. eine Karte von Intel für das Geld wesentlich besser.


----------



## nfsgame (7. März 2009)

Jep konnte ich bei nem Server den ich eingerichtet hab selber sehen. Vorher war die Onboard in gebrauch, jetzt eine Intel EXPI9300PT. CPU Last ist viel niedriger, die NW-Geschwindigkeit hingegen ist gleichgeblieben. das mag allerdings daran liegen das das Board so oder so für den Servereinsatz gedacht ist (FSC-OEM).


----------



## Thornscape (7. März 2009)

In früheren Zeiten von 100Mbit/s waren die onBoardcontroller nicht besonders gut und auch nicht schnell. Dazu kam die CPU-Belastung. Mit einer guten Netzwerkkarte von Intel oder 3com konnte man so ein wenig mehr "Leistung" im LAN bekommen.
In heutigen Zeiten sind die onBoardcontroller mit 1000Mbit/s unterwegs und mit PCIe ausgerüstet. Die Leistung rückt in den Hintergrund, da in einem Privathaushalt sowieso eher selten die 1000Mbit/s gebraucht oder gar genutzt werden. Die CPU-Last ist mit modernen Prozessoren auch eher zu vernachlässigen.

Fazit: Heute braucht man nur noch dann eine hochwertige dedizierte Karte, wenn die LAN-Anbindung ein wichtiger Bestandteil ist und auf die Leistung geachtet wird, bzw. wenn diese limitiert. Der Fall ist meist nur noch bei Servern gegeben.


----------



## derLordselbst (7. März 2009)

Laut c't ist zumindest zum Latenzverringern keine Extra-Netzwerkkarte erforderlich. Die Gesamtlatenz von Netzwerkchip oder -karte, Switch und Router sollen bei 2-3 Milli-Sekunden liegen, da bringt auch keine überteuerte Gamer-Netzwerkkarte was.

Da also wohl weder CPU-Last noch Latenz entscheidend sind, bringt eine Netzwerkkarte:

*...einen weiteren LAN-Anschluss und mehr nicht.*

Trotzdem habe ich gerne eine billige zuhause, weil irgendwie auf jeder zweiten LAN der Onboard-Chip von irgendeinen Asrock-Board oder von älteren Nforce-Chipsätzen spinnt.


----------

